# \m/



## Chris (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jul 27, 2008)

x2



Fuck yeah.


----------



## FYP666 (Jul 27, 2008)

Teh Metalness


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw a poster for Red Sonja 2 the other day.


----------



## Desecrated (Jul 30, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I saw a poster for Red Sonja 2 the other day.



Red Sonja (2010)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 4, 2008)

good lord there is no possible way to measure the amount of fucking awesome that the Conan movies exude


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 18, 2008)

That "renegade" was hilarious.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Conan the Barbarian was incredibly bad ass. 

The Destroyer? Not so much. Still an entertaining flick, but Milius's interpretation was so glorious.

As an aside, John Milius is the model for John Goodman's character Walter Sobchak in 'The Big Lebowski.' 







"Shut the fuck up, Donnie!"



 Man, I can sure tie some cool shit together.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh God, I just remembered I was at the central library in Birmingham the other day and I was asking one of the guys behind the help desk where my mate could do some printing...




...and the guy was wearing a "Conan The Librarian" t-shirt 

I immediately thought of threads such as this and everything that came out of my mouth then was puntuacted with giggling


----------



## the.godfather (Aug 18, 2008)

DelfinoPie said:


> ...and the guy was wearing a "Conan The Librarian" t-shirt



That is so funny it defies words!


----------

